# Free/Cheap Beetle Mods



## JToona (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi,
I'm new here and I've just aquired a 2003 New Beetle Turbo. It's the concept blue color and I like it very much. I was wondering if there were any free or cheap mods to extract more power from the engine. I put premium gas in it usually and I like the performance as compared to regular octane gas. I would like to get this thing pretty quick. Thanks for any help.


----------



## speedhole (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (JToona)*

well, free/cheap and performance are not really easily put together. You can do little things like remove the "snow box" http://www.bugmod.com/snowbox.htm or cut up and smooth out the airbox, but it really won't do a whole lot for performance.
The best mods for these cars with the turbo motor is a chip. Around $500, but it 20-40hp gains, just for some better software, and little to no effort.


----------



## JToona (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (neuo)*

yeah I know, I'm just a broke college kid. I love the engine and turbos have tons of potential. Guess I'll save up for the chip.
Oh, and what is the maxium HP the transmissions will handle?


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

i'm running 211 hp na dmy tranny laughs at me. my friend is running a stage3+ and hes putting down 320 hp and his is just fine as well. if you go more thanthat, we need to talk... lol...
also sign up on this forum. it's in your back yard..
http://www.dfwnbclub.org
jd


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (jd007)*

You can cut out the mid-muffler and weld in a straight pipe for a little more sound and power. Some people buy a midpipe from a TDI exhaust system and install that. Same difference, though.
Another mod you should do is install a rear swaybar. Sure, it's not a power mod, but you'll feel a difference in how the car handles immediately.


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (JToona)*

If your going to do it, do it right, save up the cash and get yourself a nice exhaust,chip,intake,and short shifter and work from there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

-Paul :wave3:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (BugBoy4Life)*

cheap, fast, and reliable are three words that will never end up in the same sentence together. With that said, there is nothing wrong with shopping smart. Make a list of everything you would like to do with your car. When you come across a really good deal that you can't pass up, then don't. There are alot of really good examples on these boards of what can be accomplished by broke college kids. You just have to be dedicated.
not the best example, but senior art student in college and never had a job while in school...








fastandfurious is another good example, I believe?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (bugasm99)*

Ya I think F&F is still in school in NY? 
Im still in college too and on a minimal budget, it just means that sometimes I opt not to eat, or go out, or well.... you get the idea


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (BigBlockBug)*

I'm in school, haven't worked for 6 months, just bought a house (i'm happy next year ill be moving in and getting a garage) and im engaged and trying to keep a daily driver show ready ....doesn't make any sense right.
What kept me on a minimal budget is the ring








But yeah i would say do it once and do it right, cheap isnt always the good thing to do.
3 years of owning the car lead me to dump about 30k without the 16.5k car purchase. Between mods, theft, constant wheel changes, 3 suspensions, yearly re-sprays and various things that brake here and there, sometimes i wish i didn't spend all that money
But then there are times when it all makes sense








And thats all on a college student budget. Dont ask how.



_Modified by FastAndFurious at 6:35 AM 3-23-2005_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (JToona)*

Free/Cheap Beetle Mods *for performance*... No such thing.
Well... you can mess with the waste gate adjustment and get a some more boost. I wouldn't do it. Can be trouble.


_Modified by Lorem at 1:58 PM 3-23-2005_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (Lorem)*

I agree with Lorem nothing comes cheap on these cars.
The cheap route is: Buy a VW and keep it stock or buy a honda and you got plenty of cheap mod's you can do.


----------



## Mosh Pit King (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (FastAndFurious)*

You can always go the nb.org "Here's my new license plate frame mod and my new billet vase mod and my big sunflower-in-the-vase mod!" route. In some circles over there those are considered killer mods! 
Seriously though, you can always look for secondhand stuff that's in great shape...I bought a Neuspeed performance exhaust and diverter valve in near-mint condition for much less than I would have had I bought them brand-new. ebay and classified on enthusiast sites are always a great way to go too...good luck!


_Modified by Mosh Pit King at 6:29 PM 3-24-2005_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (Mosh Pit King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mosh Pit King* »_You can always go the nb.org *"Here's my new license plate frame mod and my new billet vase mod and my big sunflower-in-the-vase mod!"* route. In some circles over there those are considered killer mods! 

_Modified by Mosh Pit King at 6:29 PM 3-24-2005_

you forgot the shorty antennas








comedy, but so true


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (Mosh Pit King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mosh Pit King* »_You can always go the nb.org "Here's my new license plate frame mod and my new billet vase mod and my big sunflower-in-the-vase mod!" route. In some circles over there those are considered killer mods! 


Some day I want to have serious dicussion about "retro" steelies.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (13minutes)*

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mosh Pit King (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_you forgot the shorty antennas








comedy, but so true

Actual quote from a photo thread: 
Wanted to do a mod update..I removed the light up blue dice I installed awhile back...

Getting back on topic:
With a performance chip (REVO), diverter valve (BAILEY), and exhaust (NEUSPEED), I saw significant gains in performance...combined I spent less than $1K for all three. I also wound up installing H&R coilovers, but that might blow your budget. And since you own a turbo you should ALWAYS put premium gas in your tank...I recommend Sunoco Ultra.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (Mosh Pit King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mosh Pit King* »_
Actual quote from a photo thread: 
Wanted to do a mod update..I removed the light up blue dice I installed awhile back...

Getting back on topic:
With a performance chip (REVO), diverter valve (BAILEY), and exhaust (NEUSPEED), I saw significant gains in performance...combined I spent less than $1K for all three. I also wound up installing H&R coilovers, but that might blow your budget. And since you own a turbo you should ALWAYS put premium gas in your tank...I recommend Sunoco Ultra.


LMAO
at least i'm not the only one that finds the org funny


----------



## Mosh Pit King (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_LMAO
at least i'm not the only one that finds the org funny

Actually, it was quite different when I first joined back in December 2001...the membership back then was a much more down-to-earth and "real" group of people. Over time it's become as bland and milquetoast as a Romper Room rerun. Not long ago one of the members got taken to task by several other members for posting pic after pic of the same thing (think 5-6 pix of his car from slightly different angles, same pix posted on several different threads). People tried to be nice about it at first, but were becoming more and more frustrated as it went on. (Picture a car pic thread of more than FIFTY pages with many redundant pix on it of a barely modded NB!) Finally as a goof I submitted some fake replies on his pic thread under my screenname, pretending to be him (imitating his posting style, etc.) Didn't personally attack him or anything, just had a little fun. Most people found it funny, although a couple of people spewed some nonsense about "setting a poor example" (since when is it any member's job to set an example for another adult?). 
Anyway long story short suddenly all of my posts and any posts pertaining to what I'd written are *POOF!* gone! Apparently the pic thread author went crying to a moderator about my posts. (They couldn't have been more benign!) So I sent him an e-mail telling him that I was joking around and to quit being such a baby about the whole thing. (Sorry, I think a grown man shouldn't have to go running to a moderator like a 5-year-old running to a teacher!) So he then forwards my e-mail to a moderator, who then gives me some crap about it. I wasn't banned over it, but I can tell in some members' eyes I'm this horrible person just because I dared to have a little fun and inject a little humor into a picture thread that was becoming a complete joke anyway. Oh well...I still check the org out because there's some sweet NBs in there.
Oh yeah more cheap NB mods...no-drill spoliers can be bought new for $300, used for much less than that! Can't go wrong with clear corners either!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (Mosh Pit King)*

i think there is a reason some people stick to the org, and others stick to the tex. I have found that every time i search for useful information over there is takes me at least 2 hours to sort through all the crap that comes with it.
I personally let the org a while ago and never looked back


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Free/Cheap Beetle Mods (bugasm99)*

I could sit here and write a book on how they were trying to get rid of me just because i had a different opinion on things. So one night to add fuel to the fire i went and said that i drink and drive(no big deal i think everyone can have a few drinks and get in the car and drive perfectly normal) Didn't mension anything about being piss drunk or anything like that, it wasn't the intension. And then they all went and posted stuff like yeah you shouldnt do that its bad. Its like everyone over there is perfect and do perfect things, they forget that they were in their 20's once too? Or maybe they were born at 40, so at least thats what their mentality seems to be. And that is also why the beetle has the "cute" image in the car world, because of people like that. And its funny how they sugar coat everything there. They will post a bone stock beetle and say oh how beutiful it is, we all know what it looks like stock. If your opinion is different, you cannot survive because of stupid moderators. Thats how they feel comfortable in their own little world, and if your opinion differs and contradicts with others, you can no longer be a part of it. And don't get me started on Nor and Jeff, they make me sick to my stomach, on top of that they ask the community to donate to the site.








And then once in a while it goes down, and there you have it, they swing over here, but they dont survive, they are constatnly abused and not by no BS moderator privleges but by the truth that they will not allow in their own little world.
I'm done for now...


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

ahem, allow me to interject. Cheap, Fast and Reliable do go together... but only if you mean cheap solely in the monetary sense. I have less than $800 total into my car and i'm running 14.6 @ 94.07 MPH.... the thing is that any cost that ISN'T monetary, is made up for in hard work and RESEARCH. If you want to make your car as fast as possible for as little money, BURY yourself in the 1.8T technical forum and learn everything you can about your engine, and get a general idea of what mods do and don't work on our cars. I'm swapping to a K03 sport soon, and i'm hoping to be hitting low 14's until i get some real tires and then edge my way into the 13's with weight reduction and traction. God willing this will happen with well less than $1500 of mods into the car, which is less than most people pay for a chip and exhaust, and then they only run 14's. Hit the link for "Search" in the upper right of this page and get crackin my man.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

Cheap, fast and reliable can never go together.
now that I have said that, if you notice I did say that if you are smart about your purchase, you can make good buys and save alot of money. If you do proper research you can build a quicker car than stock on basically bolts on that are picked up in used, good condition. You will never, however, build a speed demon on a minimal budget, without it someday blowing up in your face. You run a 14.6, which is admirable for the mods done, but I would not say thats fast in comparison to many cars on the road.
In your signature, the last thing you say is... "14's by summer? Damn, it ain't even spring yet... What am I gonna do now?"
to be honest I have no idea what you plan to do next, but I can say that if you plan on greatly improving that trap and et, your going to have to start spending some real money. And then you will realize that those three words will never mix.


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

Cost is a relative term. The point i was trying to make is that money invested is not as important as time, research, and work invested. The more of the latter three that you put into your car, the less you need of the former.
I know Festivas that run 13's with less than $2500 invested, including cost of the car. I know of a cavalier that runs 13.8's on a 75 shot of nitrous with well over 100 passes where he's spent less than $1000 on engine mods, and it still has perfect compression and leakdown to this day.
Are 14's fast? No, even i don't think so. But it is quite a bit quicker than most cars on the road. I'm looking for mid to low 13's out of my car and for street daily driven purposes, thats plenty fast enough for me. And you know what, when all is said and done, to attain that level of speed it will be well less than $2000 in mods. Which i consider cheap when i see people spending that much just on their stereo systems. At that point i'll have spent about 8 grand less (including cost of car) than the cost of buying a camaro, and I'll be competitive with one.
Speed demon? What, to you, constitutes a speed demon? To me, that's something 12's or faster, and in that case you're right.
Are you gonna end up in the 12's for cheap? No. Are you gonna run 10's for cheap? Hell no.
But at the same time, even if its reliable, how many Beetles end up that fast and still friendly to drive on the street anyway. I'm not taking this from a full on dragcar standpoint, I'm taking this from the view of someone looking for a decently fast weekend warrior to take to the track and have some fun. And THAT, my friend, you CAN do for cheap, and still have it be reliable. And maybe it won't be the fastEST, but that doesn't mean it won't be fast.
Don't delude yourself into thinking you have to spend buttloads of money to go fast. You WILL pay for performance, but its up to you WHAT you pay... I've paid about 2 hours a night of research and searching for parts in the last two months. I've paid every single hour of labor on my car because i do it myself, and I still have a car that has fewer problems than a lot of people who spent more money than i did to go equally as fast. But all told i haven't spent much money at all, and I won't have to, because thats what comes from knowing your stuff. I don't know everything and I never will, but the point is that I will spend less money because I continue to learn and use intellect before wallet.
As for whats next for me, i guess my next goal is to prove to some of you that fast, cheap, and reliable can go together.
Just out of curiosity Bugasm... you ever run at a track? Your car was actually the first NB i ever saw that I really like visually, i was always curious how fast it was.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

Cheap and fast and reliable, i cannot agree with u there either.
Speed cost money, things will break down this is a little economy car and not a race car. It will take abuse for some time but then eventually you will need to dish out twice as much money.
And also what do you consider cheap? 2000$ could be a bunch of performance parts put together or it could mean one item.
last time I checked 2k in mods isn't exactly cheap... I don't like the way the word is being used. Cheap as opposed to what.? Some people don't have food on the table so yeah 2000 isnt exactly a low amount. 
Comparing 2k engine mods to go fast and comparing 2k on stereo is just wrong. At least for 2k you will have a system that you can listen to in the car while for 2k u won't do much in the engine department. I just don't understand how you can sit there and write this when many people have dumped so much in engine mods. And i'm not talking about the little things that everyone gets( chip intake exhaust, dv, etc.) I'm talking serious upgrades and serious money down the drain because yeah they will fail.
Whoever came up with the quote
"Speed cost money, so how fast you wanna go" was talking from experience.
Good luck with your 12's and cheap mods, not to mension reliable.
I have many friends that are into engine moding and going fast and theres always problems, its just a fact. The less engine mods the more reliable. I have friends that go through motors as i go through oil changes.


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

Well, first off FnF, you need to go read my post again. I never said I plan on running 12's for cheap. As of right now I'm only shooting for high 13's. I said that fast is a matter of perspective. In my opinion, 13's in a FWD 4 cylinder car is fast, and people have done that in other 1.8T cars for very little monetary expense. I plan on hitting 13's with well under $2000 in mods, which given that you've gone and spent $30K on your car, i consider cheap. $2000 on most vw's is a chip, an exhaust, and an intake, and still only amounts to mid 14's. I've only got $800 in so far and have accomplished that. And when i say that $2000 is cheap, i'm talking to the average car enthusiast who owns and mods his car. Obviously to someone who can't put food on the table $2000 isn't cheap but those aren't the people we're talking about. It sure as hell is cheap compared to what you've spent on your own car is it not?
In fact, if you knew anything at all about the 1.8T you'd know that the stock internals are typically good for 350-400hp, which i don't need to come anywhere close to in order to run 13's. Drag racing is just as much about traction and driving skill as it is about power, and i've seen in person one chipped jetta with a way higher trap speed than me (trap almost directly relates to peak hp) that still can't break out of the 15's.
And if your friends go through motors that often, have you ever thought that maybe it wasn't the power that was breaking them, but poor planning/design/construction/tuning on the part of your friends? If something is done right, than it won't have problems. I'm saying things can be done for little money, i'm NOT saying that they can be half-assed or done incorrectly and still be fast and reliable.
Now don't get me wrong my intent here has never been to start a fight but the simple fact is that I spend a good portion of my free time racing and researching my car, its capabilities, and mods for it. Now FnF, none of your posts have ever struck me that you have much interest in racing, and i can tell just from what you've said in this thread that you're not very knowledgeable about what our cars are capable of. So who are you to come in here firing off about how wrong i am when you have $30K of what would appear to me to be mostly appearance mods, whereas all of my time and money has gone into going faster?
Seriously, I have nothing against anyone on this forum and i respect everyones opinions but i seriously think that a lot of you are giving opinions based on either misinformation or a lack of information altogether. If you're not one of the people who's into going fast, then frankly you shouldn't even be arguing about any of this.
As of right now there are several unchipped cars on the 'tex running 13's, still on stock internals, still on stock turbo, and they all still start up every day and make it from place to place without breaking down. That sure sounds fast enough, cheap enough, and reliable enough to me. But hey, what do I know right? But its ok, because I AM going to prove myself right instead of just arguing about it, and then we'll know. I'm not going to be like the typical internet diva and say something can or can't be done without doing it myself. And once its done I'll be sure to lay it all out with a nice little price and mod list, and let anyone who sees it decide for themself if fast, cheap, and reliable can intertwine.


_Modified by Scarab_Beetle at 8:00 PM 3-27-2005_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

You know i'm not gonna sit here and argue with you but for you to tell me that i don't know what this car is capable of is just wrong. Just because i'm not into engine mods, i know what could be done. I did my share of bolt-ons chip/exhaust/intake dv etc and stopped there, because thats as far as it goes with being cheap and reliable especialy on a APH. My friends are all doing it running 12's all day long(gti's), but NOT reliable and and NOT CHEAP . I'm sure you can do it, but it won't be reliable. Thats what i'm arguing here. Don't worry I'm not the typical texer to get my panties in a bunch, but you know what. We'll talk soon, have your fun while your at it and keep thinking with 2k your going places.
The 30k spent i mensioned was also various repairs which shows that this car is NOT in anyway reliable and I do not even race it, only get on it once in a while. I'm at 60k miles and don't compare yourself to me, if it was my intention to go fast i'm sure i'd be much faster then you at this point but it don't mean naything to me. Drag racing is something anyone could do, what skill does it take your driving straight, aside from the obvious shifting at the right time and launching which you get by practice. You should rather compare yourself to some aph owners that have done the whole 9 yards in mods, and done it right. And its not anywhere near 2k. And they are probably sitting there laughing while ignoring this thread completely. I'm done, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_Just out of curiosity Bugasm... you ever run at a track? Your car was actually the first NB i ever saw that I really like visually, i was always curious how fast it was.

I have never run my car at the drag strip. I have autoX a few times, and did respectable, but some mods (chip, 235 tires) bumped me into a class that was out of my league for what I had done. My car is not fast at all, and probably never will be since I will take the money and put it into a better platform to start with (a4). I have collected the parts to put together a turbo for my car multiple times, but have always ended up parting the kits back out since i new i would not have the money to build it the way I wanted it to be.
Everything I have said here has come from my own experience. This ranges from my own car, to a 16v turbo GTi, S4's, porsche c2/993/996 turbos, rx7 single turbo, mr2 turbo, GMC typhoon, to building and maintaining my brothers vr6 turbo. I also spend my summers and breaks from school as a fabricator for AWE tuning in Willow Grove, PA. Most of the cars I have worked on run in the low 12's to 11's, and daily driven. They also cost a fortune to build and maintain.
I would like to see you build your fast, cheap, and reliable car since i think it may show people it can be done. It would be a change for all of us. In all my experience so far, however, i have not seen it done, and that i why i say that it can't be done. It is now your job to prove us all wrong.


----------

